# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Shahrukh to introduce Karan's 'I hate Luv Storys'

## shahzaibpki

Shahrukh to introduce Karan's 'I hate Luv Storys'




> Another example of King Khans helping nature... SRK who never forgets those who have helped him in shaping his career and filmmaker Karan Johar is one of them.
> The latest news is that Shah Rukh Khan will lend his voice for Karan Johars I Hate Luv Storys, starring Imran Khan and Sonam Kapoor.
> According to sources, Karan wanted someone sounding like Raj from DDLJ to introduce the characters of his film and wanted it to be done in a simple manner. But SRK was never excited about doing voiceovers and has turned down a few offers in past but a request from Karan is something different which he cannot refuse.
> SRKs voice will be used in the first five minutes of the movie where he will be introducing the characters from the film to the audience.
> It must be recalled that SRKs introduction to YRF as Raj of DDLJ and later the NRI heartthrob happened due to Karans influence. It is said that Karan has suggested SRK for the role for Adityas launch vehicle.

----------

